# sr20det engine swap into a se sentra 94



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

i have a 94 se sentra and i want to know what i takes to put a sr20det engine into it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Everything.....


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Read, read, read.

Here, sr20deforums, se-r mailing list archives...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Search!


----------

